# Did I just fry my yard?



## BudaTx (Jul 15, 2020)

I read the recommendation wrong and I calculated the lbs of nitrogen to put down. I think they were just telling me to put down x pounds of the 15-0-15.

So on 1k sq feet I put down 13 lbs of a 15-15-15. Did I screw up?

Should I do a heavy watering?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Hope you enjoy mowing. Although Bermuda is very tolerant of salts, just to be on the safe side, water extra for a couple of days to dilute the fertilizer. Do not water so much that you create run-off or puddles. M1 is not a good test for a higher pH soil. Next time find a lab that will use Olsen for P and ammonium acetate testing. What is your soil like (sandy/sit/clay)? Due to the M1 test, your calculated CEC is inflated, it's not 33.


----------



## BudaTx (Jul 15, 2020)

I have clay soil. I don't mind cutting it. It's just waking up from dormancy so I hope I did not put down enough the damage the front yard. Thanks for the reply. This result is from Clemson University.


----------



## BudaTx (Jul 15, 2020)

Also what is good to use to bring up the zinc and manganese?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

BudaTx said:


> I have clay soil. I don't mind cutting it. It's just waking up from dormancy so I hope I did not put down enough the damage the front yard. Thanks for the reply. This result is from Clemson University.


Yes, then be careful not to create run-off. Multiple short waterings.



BudaTx said:


> Also what is good to use to bring up the zinc and manganese?


----------

